# This app objectively rates your face



## Batterymodel (Sep 8, 2018)

https://deeplooks.com/

Ripped straight from lookism

From the people i've done so far, out of 5
Tom Cruise 5
Simon Nessman 4.9 and a 4.0
tyler maher 4.5
sean o pry 4.3
Miro Cech 4.3
Matthew Nozka 4.2
lachowski 4.1
Me 4.0
Lucky blue 3.7
John K 3.7
David Gandy 3.4 (visit gandy, gandy)
barrett 2.7 (martian confirmed)


----------



## Bigdickmgee (Sep 8, 2018)

Cruise is god


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 8, 2018)

Bigdickmgee said:


> Cruise is god



Subtle name choice


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 8, 2018)

tom cruise a rat


----------



## Tricky (Sep 8, 2018)

Getting an average of 2.7, which is what I usually get from humans.


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2018)

got 3


----------



## Bigdickmgee (Sep 8, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> tom cruise a rat



Sure buddy


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 8, 2018)

My results have been so far a 4, 3.3 (might have been a dwanky eye lineup cope), 4.1 and finally a 3.7 all in straight up selfies. Average of 3.8. disappointed but at least i mog gandy


----------



## Veganist (Sep 8, 2018)

3,1


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 8, 2018)

Got 3.8 JFL, 4.1 after reusing the pic with better eye area selection.


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Got 3.8 JFL, 4.1 after reusing the pic with better eye area selection.


fakecel


----------



## x69 (Sep 9, 2018)

I got 3.2 on a bad morning pic. Will try again later this day






This guy also got a 5.

Edit. Got 3.4 after a picture I took 4 days ago
Edit. Got 3.6
Edit got 3.8 with this pic





Tho its a bad pic and I'm not even looking at the camera. took it without knowing I took it lel. Timer was still on.

Site s pretty legit tbh.. better than the others like
https://www.prettyscale.com/

Bluepilled rating site tbh.

Edit: My webcam has so shit quality. Better quality pic would get me 5 tbh ngl. This shit is rigged. Why they attack the poor(me) like that


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2018)

x69 said:


> I got 3.2 on a bad morning pic. Will try again later this day
> View attachment 495
> 
> 
> ...


its easy to get 5 with better pic,, frauding site ngl tbh ez rly imo ngl


----------



## x69 (Sep 9, 2018)

Tony said:


> its easy to get 5 with better pic,, frauding site ngl tbh ez rly imo ngl


Ngl at your observation. Nice catch tbh.
Site s bluepilled af ngl tbh


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 9, 2018)

Tony said:


> its easy to get 5 with better pic,, frauding site ngl tbh ez rly imo ngl


No it is not, I tried with many models n actors and no one got 5. Pitt got 4.9


----------



## ethnicel (Sep 9, 2018)

Funny, on one pic I got 2.5, then another pic I got 3.0, both are cropped from some group photo and I wear glasses, if you take photo with professional lighting you can score 4.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 9, 2018)

Fucking lol @ expecting a site to guess your real looks value. What matters is how you do IRL.


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 9, 2018)

Site has potential for sure but I’ve seen way too many ugly guys get 4s online now to believe it’s good. Plus it’s extremely inconsistent with its ratings. Like Pitt got a 3.3 then got a 4.7 like wtf hats huge. I’ll keep an eye on it but it’s shot atm


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 9, 2018)

Got 4.2 lol


----------



## Nibba (Sep 9, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Fucking lol @ expecting a site to guess your real looks value. What matters is how you do IRL.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 10, 2018)

2.8 , 3.7 , .3.2 . I fucked around with the eye options but i don't fucking understand this app , i used another one where they made you put lines on your facial features and it told me i'm handsome.
I know all these apps are fluff and pump because i only got 1 kiss in my entire life.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 10, 2018)

Got 4.7, 4.2, and some other 4s and a few 3.5s

In average 4.1

That app is inaccurate tbh

The most accurate app was howhot.io bzt its down for some stupid reasons


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 10, 2018)

x69 said:


> Ngl at your observation. Nice catch tbh.
> Site s bluepilled af ngl tbh



I got a 1.8


----------



## Fucked in the head (Sep 11, 2018)

It's bullshit I got 3.2 and I am recessed


----------

